
In wake of Apple acquisition, Dark Sky ends Android support - thg
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/08/android-version-of-popular-dark-sky-weather-app-shuts-down/
======
klyrs
> The Dark Sky Android app is not the only popular service on the chopping
> block as a result of the acquisition. Several app developers on both iOS and
> Android have used Dark Sky's API for weather data for a while now, but like
> Android support, that's going away. There's a little more time in that case,
> though: developers have until the end of next year to find and implement
> alternative data sources.

Nope, Apple isn't behaving as a monopoly here, not at all.

~~~
ericmay
What are they monopolizing?

~~~
klyrs
Buying a generic service and closing it down in a way that it's inaccessible
outside of their walled garden sure sounds anticompetitive to me.

~~~
mikestew
Then you are correct in your original comment: that isn’t “acting like a
monopoly”. There might be a different term for it, but “monopoly” ain’t it.

~~~
root_axis
Apple is one of the most dominant tech firms in the world, leveraging their
wealth to buy companies and then shut out their competitors from the service
is pretty much the quintessential example of an anti-compettive behavior,
especially because of the very clear consumer harm produced by shutting out
all those existing users. Having a monopoly is not illegal and not the issue,
anti-competitive behavior resulting in clear consumer harm is.

------
remexre
Anyone know of a good replacement?

~~~
lol768
Accuweather isn't too bad.

~~~
jrnichols
Accuweather is also rather anti-open data, which is concerning. It's also been
actively hostile towards the National Weather Service and increasingly
becoming a media company rather than a weather agency.

~~~
aigen001
What is also concerning is that the CEO of Accuweather, Barry Myers, was
appointed the head of NOAA, the government agency responsible for providing
weather information. To remove the conflict of interest, Myers stepped down
and appointed his brother as the new CEO of Accuweather. A pretty clear case
of regulatory capture if you ask me.

------
wodenokoto
What about iOS support? The closest to dark sky that pops up on App Store is
“dark skies” for taking photos of the night sky :/

~~~
anderiv
Here’s the iOS app:

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/dark-sky-
weather/id517329357](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/dark-sky-
weather/id517329357)

~~~
wodenokoto
“Not available in your country” - well, that explains why I’m not seeing it
when searching in the App Store.

Hope they get the features rolled out globally soon!

------
marsrover
Android developers should rejoice. A fully vetted and financially successful
app is now available to create.

------
saos
It was always coming

